
Windows 10 Adoption Leveling Off - wolfgke
http://insights.dice.com/2015/10/02/windows-10-adoption-leveling-off/
======
melling
Time to make sure all my relatives have upgraded. I haven't used Windows in
years but it'd be great for everyone if Windows 10 became a quick standard:
[https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2015/07/29/why-everyone-
should-...](https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2015/07/29/why-everyone-should-love-
windows-10/)

~~~
J_Darnley
> why everyone should love windows 10

It has the Metro UI. I will never love it. Also that link has almost no
content.

